# Query regarding job code private tutors or secondary school teacher



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi expats

My younger sister is working as school teacher from last 8 years and done her B.ed with 30 days supervised training.

She takes private tutions after school for 2 batches of 7 students each. All her earnings of tutions are in cash. 

For secondary school teacher Aitsl needs 45 days supervised training so I am not sure about it.

Can anyone suggest about private tutors? How to move further. 

Regards


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There is no route for Indian trained teachers or secondary school teachers. Indian teaching courses do not meet the requirements for both skills assessment and to register to teach and secondary school teachers are not in demand except for math & science. 

Private tutors not have existed on the sol until recently.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for reply. Private tutors are highly available in SA.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Indian teachers do not qualify to migrate as teachers. The university courses do not meet the requirements. Nor do they meet the requirements to register as a teacher with the state.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi shel

Got your point for secondary school teacher. Private tutors are available for South Australia State sponsorship. How can we apply for that. 
Private tutors assessment is done by VETASSES and they do not need any 45 days training. 
How can we prove it. Eg reference letter and rest of the things.
Can we use affidavit for self declaration?

Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

shalini84 said:


> Hi shel
> 
> Got your point for secondary school teacher. Private tutors are available for South Australia State sponsorship. How can we apply for that.
> Private tutors assessment is done by VETASSES and they do not need any 45 days training.
> ...


your sister has nothing to prove that she is a private teacher. affidavit/self declaration of what? no where affidavit/self declaraction is acceptable for skill assessment. i am not sure if anyone ever got positive assessment from India for Private tutor because its impossible to prove your skills.Infact as pointed out by _shel Indian teachers don't meet the criteria.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

She cant teach in Australia full stop. Even private tutors and those working in private schools need to register to teach. No state will register her. 

She would neef to return to university to be able to work as a teacher in Australia.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

I can understand your point shel. We just want her to shift along with us. She will not work as a teacher in Australia. As a sister I cannot show her as a dependant on me. If private tutors are open then there might be some way to go ahead.

On VETASSES website no specific requirements are needed like in AITSL they need 45 days training.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

The job code is 249299.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Its not just vetasses requirements she needs to meet, tutors are needed only in specific subjects. Not school children's extra curricula tutors........


Unit Group 2492: Private Tutors and Teachers


Job description	
This occupation group covers Private Tutors and Teachers not elsewhere classified.

Occupations in this group include: Language Tutor (Private Tuition); Maths Tutor (Private Tuition); Dressmaking Teacher (Private Tuition); and Handicrafts Teacher (Private Tuition).

Skill level	
This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Skills assessment authority	
Before you can migrate to Australia as a skilled migrant you must have your skills assessed by the relevant national assessment authority. The assessment authority for your occupation is VETASSESS.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the information. She takes tutions for English and maths for students from age 13 to 15. For 2 batch of 7 students. Will it meet the requirements. 
Particular subject are mentioned but I am not able to understand other requirements.

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless she is a tutor for the subjects required listed on the dibp site no she would not qualify.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

She is tutor for maths which is listed on dibp.. Like for ACS assessment I had submitted self declaration signed by my senior and submitted it.

In her case what docs to be submitted against employment reference letter? 

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Tax returns, business plan, client references, bank statements showing payments, invoices.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

What is the way out for Indian teachers then? What occupation code can they apply for?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

For a teacher there isn't a way. They would need to go as secondary applicant to their spouse or apply to study in australia to bring their qualifications up to standard.


----------



## shalini84 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks shel


----------



## sumitsadana (Oct 5, 2018)

*249299*

Hi Shalini

Just want to know about code 249299. My wife is a english teacher and take tuitions for the same . i had read your comments u were posting for your sister , so whats ur take on this. shall we go ahead with this code .

Regards

Sumit


----------

